# Small Square Delivery Prices



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Have a customer wanting a couple hundred small squares delivered. How do you determine your price? This isn't going to be a regular service we offer but always getting requests. We load with grapple and will not be helping unload. I know fuel prices are going up along with everything else so that will have to be an ongoing consideration.

Appreciate y'all help,

Shelia


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

How far. We don't deliver far enough to make fuel an issue, but if you go far it has to be considered. Here we sell with delivery included, don't want to have to meet customers at the farm. It is often quicker to deliver! To me, at least $1.00/bale, dumped.


----------



## sea2summit (Aug 4, 2021)

We deliver 100+ bales free, under a 100 it's $1 a mile.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm at $4 a loaded mile.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

The guy who does deliveries for me charges $50 load fee and then I think it’s around $3/loaded mile.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

RockyHill said:


> We load with grapple and *will not be helping unload*.


Famous last words. LOL

I never delivered much, but one delivery stands out.

"You're going to have someone there to unload, right?"

"Yes, yes."

I show up with a 200 bale load, and this 70 something guy is there with his brother, who was also probably in his late 60's / early 70's. They wanted to put the hay up in the barn loft. No hay elevators or lifts. Stand on trailer and toss the bales up. 

I wound up tossing the bales up to them (this was back in my younger days...) while they stacked. We finally get finished, my arms felt like noodles, and the customer says:

"Well, that wasn't too bad..."


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In season from field we are 1$ extra a bale delivery within 10 miles dumping from baskets. I really try not to do much winter delivery, customers don’t want to pay what it costs.


----------



## AndyH359 (Jan 3, 2012)

I charge a flat, per-load fee whether a bring a full load or 1 bale based on my time invested and fuel. And then I bracket it by distance. 1-25 miles, $X, 25-50 miles, $Y, and so on. My time to drive there and back and fuel cost is essentially the same regardless of how many bales I am hauling. I HELP unload and figure that time into my delivery fee.

In a subtle way, this helps me move more hay. As I point out to people, "I can bring you a 1/2 load, but the delivery fee is the same. If you up to a full load, your per-bale cost is lower." Funny how often people up the number of bales to a full load.


----------



## ACDII (Oct 1, 2021)

RockmartGA said:


> Famous last words. LOL
> 
> I never delivered much, but one delivery stands out.
> 
> ...


Sometimes those old farts can run rings around us younger guys!


----------

